# Grease for wheel bolts?



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

What grease is best for wheel bolts (not nuts). 

There is a residue of gold coloured grease on threads which I have just removed. 

We have alloys on the M/H.

Advice welcome, please.

Thanks

David .......(Spindrifter)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My view is never grease wheel studs as it may help the nuts work loose but I stand to be corrected, Alan.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Agreed. Could also be wrong though.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Copper grease. High temperature lubricant and anti sieze

Also when applied to the parts of alloy wheels that come into contact with wheel hubs prevents sticking. Supplied in 500 gm tins or aerosols


Dave P


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

You should never grease nuts or bolts because you can over torque them.

Especially when tightened by those bl**dy air drills.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*Grease for wheel nuts*

The grease is possibly copper grease often used in places were you may need to get it undone again, not sure about wheel nuts ask a mechanic first, 
they do put it on the back of brake pads.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Twinky I do not have a torque wrench and assume that a grunt at the end of each pull on the wheel brace means they are tight enough.
How many members carry one. I have never seen tyre fitters use one either.

I supply many companies with same product for all kinds of applications including wheel nuts and bolts.

And no I am not looking for a sale just offering advice from 28 years in the trade.

Should be availlable at Halfords etc


dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just googled this. What a magnificent can of worms, I am still in the no camp, Alan.

www.touringandtenting.com/forums/index.php?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I come from 35 years of owning and maintaining light trucks, diggers and tractors if we are posting references Dave, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Alan I have just been out and removed a wheel nut, mh serviced by Fiat mechanic two weeks ago.
Copper grease on bolts

dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Opinions would seem to divided on the matter Dave, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Each to their own opinion and I respect them all. I do know what trouble it is to remove a large aloy wheel when it has stuck to the drum and the rain is pouring down at one in the morning.


Hows the weather over there. I last visited Ireland 40 years ago. and would love to come again. Called our daughter Kerry after seeng the piccies a friend took on hols... gosh thats 23 years ago.

dave P


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

I had hoped for a definitive conclusion to my query - it seemed a such a simple thing to ask. How wrong can you be.

Thank you for your input - I'm still not sure what to do. 

However, I think I'll wire brush the threads clean and put a small amount of "Copper-Slip" on the start of the thread and a very small smear on the rear of the alloys - tighten up and take it from there. Fingers Xd

Thanks once again for your help.

David ........(Spindrifter) )


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree about the rims Dave, just not the studs. 

Weather here is not too bad, a little windy and slightly overcast but quite warm and not humid today. I agree about Ireland especially the west and along the Shannon Erne Waterway where you can share facilities with the boats in many places. We are also very fond of the north of England and of Scotland. I hope you have time to try Ireland again some time, Alan.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Engine oil is the industrial normal for heavy vehicles (Trucks and Coaches) You can get a graphite based grease also main on Merc vehicles. Copperslip is frowned upon as it will attract a lot of muck etc. Engine oil will actually clean the treads and is ably to stand very high temperature's. 

But the workshop manual for a Fiat Ducato says dry treads 

I always use a small amount of oil on mine though. 

The best use for copperslip is a small amount on the rear face of the wheel especcially with alloy rims. 


Richard...


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

In my experience most garages use copper-slip or a similar product on wheel studs but I was given a tip many years ago which I still use with excellent results:

Just lightly brush the threads with a thin solution of waxoyl, not a lubricant as such but will prevent any corrosion on the threads. In fact I use it on all threads where the assembly is open to the elements and can't remember the last time I had one seize. It's also perfect for the mating surfaces of alloys. I keep a small jar of diluted (with white spirits) waxoyl with a small brush in it on the bench and use it on a regular basis.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This article is quite persuasive and recommends wet tightening, so maybe I have been corrected, Alan.

http://www.mitsubishi-motors.co.nz/trucks/pdf/Wheel Nut Leaflet.pdf


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The bolts will have a recommended torque dry and a different one greased. If you know what is correct then OK. I have never seen ATS or Kwickfit check the settings though on their air tools.


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Grease helps to eradicate friction.
Wheel nuts require friction to stay done up.
Go figure.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I have always used a small dab of copper slip to wheel nuts on all the vehicles i have owned over the past 35 years, and in my job as a maintenance engineer.

steve & ann ---------- teensvan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Reading the for and against and years of experiance from users and posters i have come to a conclusion. (never had a wheel come off a vehicle and i have driven for 42 years the last 23 being 50,000 miles per year).

Use copper or alumiium grease /anti sieze, and frequently cheque bolts for tightness.

I noticed that the mechanic has sprayed my brake pipes with it to prevent corrosion too
Dave p


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Grease on any nut/bolt WILL give a false reading on a torque wrench - 25 years in mechanical/electrical engineering. 
It will allow more torque than indicated to be applied. 

The question is whether it would make that much difference to someone hand tightening their nuts 8O . I would say not. 

However the point I want to make is that I have watched many times the tyre fitter bo**ocking up my nuts with an air wrench, then getting his torque wrench out and ceremoniously testing them. They have of course all ready been overdone. Put grease on as well and they will have even more torque on them. 

Have you ever tried to undo them after - you need a 3 foot lever.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Since 1963 I have done up more wheel bolts/nuts then the average person, when doing my time I was taught never to torque a dry thread, wether a wheel nut or head, big end etc, so I always lubricate threads, spray 3in 1 for me.

Loddy


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I used to teach torque loading techniques in the RAF to aircraft fitters and we always taught that you do not lubricate threads unless the manufacturer of the component told you to do so.

Using a torque analyser would show how even the wrong technique could dramatically alter the torque applied, especially when the old extra click "just to make sure" was applied.


----------

